
Evernote’s new CEO and the elephant in the room - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/evernote-new-ceo-chris-oneill-one-year
======
jmnicolas
Honestly I never understood the success of Evernote : you don't get much more
value than if you were using a bunch of rich text files in a Dropbox folder
(OK I'm exaggerating a bit).

